# Ice thickness on DL



## Derek.Rosso (Jun 1, 2007)

Anybody know what the ice thickness is like on Devils Lake? Are trucks driving out there yet?


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Drove on the north ends of 6mile bay and creal bay this last week. 6 mile was about 14-16 i would gues and creal was 14.


----------

